# I love getting ripped off



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's the story:
I needed to get 4 wheels sandblasted for the goat cuz they were pretty rusty. I called a local sandblaster and the guy gave me a quote of "45 min to an hr. per wheel @ $20/hr." He calls me back an 1/2 hr later and wants to know if I can get him some new sand cuz the old stuff is almost too fine of a powder to use anymore and he doesn't have anyone to get him some new sand (the guy is retired and disabled). So I went and got 5 100 lbs. (@ $50 total) bags of sand with the goat and took him the sand and my wheels. When he saw my wheels, he said "I thought these were regular steel wheels. They're gonna take a little longer, maybe 1 1/2 hr. per wheel." No problem. 1.5x4x6x$20=$120-the $50 for the sand=$70, right? It's reasonable that one would be led to believe that even with a little unforeseen labor (which we all know happens), that the amount still owed shouldn't be much more than $100. I figured that's decent enough, and if they weren't perfect, I could finish then up with my wire brush assortment and some alcohol.
Well, the sandblaster called me this morning to tell me that he'd finished them and that he'd actually spent 24 hrs on the whole set, but he was only going to charge me for 16 hrs. making my current bill $320 eek:,:willy. Then he had the gall stones to ask me "is that gonna be alright?"
Hell no it's not gonna be alright, you monkey bastard!  How do you estimate someone at around 1.5 hrs per wheel and then charge them 4 hrs per wheel. And then you want me to give you a good recommendation to everyone I know?!?! You're f'n nuts!! But I guess I don't have much of a choice, seein as he's holding my wheels for ransom. If I'd know he was gonna rape me like this, I'd have saved myself $100 and bought a cheapo, ready to run blasting cabinet from Harbor Freight. Even if it only worked for this one job, I still would have saved a load of money. I'm telling you... The government needs to start issuing @sshole hunting licenses. :shutme


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Tell him that is a fare price, _BUT_ the sand was $50.00 and a 
$300.00 _delivery charge_.
See how he likes that.

Larry


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

$320? Seriously? I'd take a $100 bill and a six pack over there and get your wheels, this guy went way over both his estimates, not your problem if he does'nt know how to quote a job.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the delivery charge idea. Just tell him "fine, and when I come to pick them up I'll give you an invoice for the delivery charge on the sand.", but don't tell him for how much until you see his bill for the wheels.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Retired and disabled, but has the integrity to spend 6 hours per rim! Sandblasting sucks, I can't see anyone doing that. I hate people that think they have to make there million on one job. Who works for $20 an hour? Is he doing it from his house? Is he a legal business, because you can show up with the cops.. Or some big buddies for pressure. 
I would go there, get my rims, and when he tries to chase you throw a crowbar into the spokes of his wheel chair! :cheers
I hate bad business and sorry you are in this situation, some people suck..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If he spent 6 hours per rim sandblasting, there shouldn'd be any rims left!! :lol:


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> If he spent 6 hours per rim sandblasting, there shouldn'd be any rims left!! :lol:


That's what I thought. And I do like the delivery charge on the sand idea.


Honestly though, anybody on here have a rough idea form previous experience as to how long it takes to blast a rally 2 wheel inside and out? They had a little scale on them but nothing serious, mostly just bubbling paint and a lot of surface rust.

As for the $20/hr, there's a guy about 20 mi. from me that charges $50/hr and the professional blaster in the area charges $22/hr and is usually pretty backed up from what I hear. 

I mean, I don't mind leaving a fat tip if the guy does a decent job and gets it done on time, but taking twice as long as agreed and charging triple from the original estimate is just as painful as sticking that blast nozzle up my rear end and pulling the trigger.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

So is this some guy out of his house with a Harbor Frieght $15 sandblaster? Hells yeah it would take a while but still not 6 HOURS PER WHEEL. That's just nutty. Proffesional quality sandblaster would wipe those wheels clean in about 2 minutes tops. I cleaned mine in a blast cabinet and it took maybe 15 minutes. Painted em and now they are sitting in my basement.

You should run some aftermarket rims anyway, they look better and you can put real tires on them :willy: Oh No!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> You should run some aftermarket rims anyway, they look better and you can put real tires on them :willy: Oh No!


LOL, I'm with you.. Stockers are in the shed. You can't get any decent meats for 14's. You can run 15's on the rear and put some meat on and still look stock. I don't like the stock look with all that excess wheel well, looks like your running donuts. Muscle cars need to look muscular. Just my .02..:shutme


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry about the lesson. a professional sandblaster could do the whole thing in about half an hour. still would charge $10-20 per wheel.


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It's all coming in about where I thought it would. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't that far off my rocker.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What kind of sandblaster takes 6 hours per wheel??? I just did an entire rear end and it took about 20 minutes. He must have used a pencil tip on that thing. He should have called you after spending an hour on the first wheel and getting 1/6 of it done. Then you could have given him $20, picked up your rims, and taken them to someone who knows how to sandblast. The fact that he spent 24 hours on 4 rims is not your problem. It would be like me charging you extra labor to build your engine because all I had was a pair of pliers and I was hung over. Hogwash.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> ... It would be like me charging you extra labor to build your engine because all I had was a pair of pliers and I was hung over. ...


That is TOO FUNNY !! :rofl::lol:


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

I got it figured out. I gave the guy 3 options, #1 since I already gave him a $50 down payment plus $50 credit for sand, I give him another $50 and we call it even, #2 I give him the remaining $270 and an invoice for the sand of $200, or #3 we stay in stalemate and go see a JP. He took option #1 and I made sure I got a receipt.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool - glad you got it worked out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just returned from Harbor Freight with a bucket blaster. Getting ready to blast the motor and some other parts too big to fit in my buddy's cabinet. Never did anything like this but always willing to learn. I will have guidance though.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Backup said:


> I got it figured out. I gave the guy 3 options, #1 since I already gave him a $50 down payment plus $50 credit for sand, I give him another $50 and we call it even, #2 I give him the remaining $270 and an invoice for the sand of $200, or #3 we stay in stalemate and go see a JP. He took option #1 and I made sure I got a receipt.


Congrats, guess he didn't get his big pay day!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Backup said:


> I got it figured out. I gave the guy 3 options, #1 since I already gave him a $50 down payment plus $50 credit for sand, I give him another $50 and we call it even, #2 I give him the remaining $270 and an invoice for the sand of $200, or #3 we stay in stalemate and go see a JP. He took option #1 and I made sure I got a receipt.


Good man! Take no prisoners!!!!


----------

